# Get stream out from OBS



## Gacom111haaa (Jul 5, 2013)

I do not really understand the structure of OBS, I want to find video output stream of OBS and move it to some software as Skype. Where can I find that stream in OBS project?


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 5, 2013)

Are you wondering how you would go about programming that, or if this feature already exists? Because it currently does not exist.


----------



## Gacom111haaa (Jul 5, 2013)

I see OBS can streamming video to twitch TV server, I want to ask what class manage this stream so that i can program to take data from that stream and move it to skype. 
Thanks


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2013)

class NetworkStream (ex. RTMPPublisher) -- Abstract base class to output to a network
class VideoFileStream (ex. MP4FileStream) -- Abstract base class to output to a file type


----------



## Gacom111haaa (Jul 6, 2013)

thank you


----------



## wsamman (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,
I'm trying to Use CLROBS (.net). however, I can't seem to reach those two classes. can you help me with that please.
thanks


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2013)

They're probably not accessible from the .net plugin as far as I know


----------



## Nextra (Aug 21, 2013)

So is it possible to get whatever OBS is "seeing" right now from a plugin and use it for something else? The API is really confusing.


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2013)

Do you want the raw output or the encoded output?


----------



## Nextra (Aug 22, 2013)

I think raw would be preferable. I want to do color-related processing (think ambilight), and I'm not familiar with encoded formats. I have something of myself working but I can't get it to run as fast and smooth as OBS does and I figured it might be worth a shot to use it as a kind of backend.


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2013)

Currently the only way of getting raw directly is implementing an encoder object of some sort, but honestly, if possible I would just wait until after the refactor when that sort of thing will be fixed (as much as I hate to say it) -- I would much rather work on the refactor than keep adding things to the current revision.


----------



## Nextra (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah sure, no worries about me on that one. I can definitely see why you want to push through a refactor at this point. Keep up the good work!

But just to have all bases covered: Would getting the encoded stuff out work out? Or is it just too cumbersome aswell (or unfeasible for what I'm trying to do)?


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2013)

Well I'm not sure what you're trying to do.  It would be easy to get the raw or encoded data if you're willing to hard code your changes in the current system, though through a plugin it's quite a bit more difficult right now (one of the many reasons for the refactor)


----------



## Nextra (Aug 23, 2013)

Okay, I'll look into it. Thanks!


----------

